#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  ΕΚΚΟ σε αναθεώρηση αδείας

## Αλέξανδρος

Συνάδελφοι κάνω αναθεώρηση αδείας σε οικοδομή με pilotis και έναν όροφο. Οι αλλαγές είναι:
τμήμα 26μ2 στην Pilotis μετατρέπεται σε διαμέρισμα
Η/Χ στο διαμέρισμα μετατρέπεται σε κύριας χρήσης (όχι με νόμο Σουφλιά και άλλα τέτοια!)

Πως υπολογίζεται το ελάχιστο κόστος? Η αρχική άδεια είναι του 2006

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Φίλε spy1551 σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου. Η άδεια του 2006 είχε Pilotis και ένα διαμέρισμα. Τώρα σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες το *κτίριο θεωρείται ότι είναι κτίρια με χρήση κατοικίας (εκτός μονοκατοικιών)* γιατί έχει 2 διαμερίσματα. Οι εργασίες όμως σκελετού, εκσκαφών του δευτέρου διαμερίσματος έγιναν το 2006 και πάνε με εκείνο το ελάχιστο κόστος. Το θέμα είναι τι ΕΚΚΟ υποβάλλω τώρα στην αναθεώρηση. για το διαμέρισμα της pilotis και τον κλεισμένο ΗΧ

----------

